# Solved: I have some lines on my laptop screen, its getting more day by day HELP PLZ



## yasmeen143 (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a line on my laptop screen like two months ago, then I got another one few weeks ago now today I have another one... it bothers me alot cause when I watch a movie u can see it all the time... 
any one knows what's the reason? or how to get rid of it? Is it just Lcd like i have no clue... plzzzzzzzz hlep me 
Thanks... you guys rocK

P.S. Sorry if I'm in the wrong forum


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If the first one was damaged, probably the same happened to the one you have now.

I would suggest you test it in another PC to confirm that.

Zee


----------



## NassauBob (Sep 6, 2007)

What are the chances it is a Toshiba Satellite P35 series?

I have three vertical blue lines on mine, too. They showed up outta nowhere, a few days apart from each other. I am just waiting until Christmas, Santa Claus is gonna replace my laptop with a PC.  

Shane


----------



## yasmeen143 (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks Blue Zee... but I dont really know what you mean by Testing it in another PC to confirm.... well if I do a print screen (print scrn SysRq) the lines won't show up

Yeah NassauBob it is Satellite But P30 though... so You mean there is no way to fix it???

Blue Zee could you please explain it for me if you could I appreciate your replies you guys thanks alottttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I mistyped my thoughts.

I wanted to say test an external monitor on that laptop, if you can.

Zee


----------



## NassauBob (Sep 6, 2007)

Aahh, I got you. To isolate the problem to either video card or display.

Yeah, I will try that as soon as I can.

(Not that it matters much - we don't have replaceable video cards)  

Thanks for the suggestion! :up:

Shane


----------



## yasmeen143 (Jan 2, 2006)

well its working all good with an external monitore like there is no lines in it... so what do you think the problem? is it fixable??? plz reply back thanksssssssssss for ur time n suggestions


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

yasmeen143 said:


> well its working all good with an external monitor...


Can't say it's good news, your LCD monitor has problems.

A) Repair it (may be too expensive...)
B) Use the external monitor (but then it won't be a laptop...)

Sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyy.....

Zee


----------



## yasmeen143 (Jan 2, 2006)

aww thanks for ur information... I will have to repair it or get a new laptop lol


----------

